# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية >  فرحة مصر بالكاس..اللى عنده صورة يحطها

## tota_9

:hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  
مبرووووووووووووووووك لمصر  
صورتلكم فرحة المصريين في الشارع حااااااااالا 
كام صورة لسه طازة  :y: 
مستنيه من كل اللى صور صورة حلوة يشاركنا كلنا فرحتنااااااااااااااااااا 
 :Roll2:  
 

 

 

 

Image025.jpg



.......................

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
للاسف مش معايا دلوقتى 
دخلت اقول مبروك لمصر ولشعب مصر الفرحه الجميله 
فرحه الانتصار 
خلاص ملينا هزيمه وانكسار
مبروك للمعلم حسن شحاته

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الأخت الفاضلة .. توته * 






ألف مبروك لمصر الفوز بكأس الأمم الأفريقية 







مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ك

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووك

مبرووك

ألف مبروووووووووووووووووك لكـل المتواجدين  بمنتدى أبناء مصر

ألف مبروووووووووووووووك لكل مصرى فرحان وسعيد بإنتصار بلده

ألف مبرووووووووووووك لفريق المنتخب القومى بقيادة حسن شحاته

ألف مبروووووووووك لكل مشجع ذهب إلى غانا من أجل تشجيع فريقه

ألف مبرووك للمنتدى الراقى أعضاء وإدارة الرائدة المحترمة جداً جداً

ألف مبروووك لجميع أندية مصر لفوز مصر سيصبح لكم مكانة مرموقة 

بين العالم الذى لا يعترف 90&#37; إلا بلاعبى المنتخبات الأفريقية فقط ،

شرفتم مصــر يا منتخبنا البطل

بارك الله فيكــــم جميعـــــــــــاً

أدخلتم السعادة لقلوبنـــــــــــا










لما تقول الفراعنه .. يبـأه تقف تسمعنا 
ما أحنا اللي أخدنا الكاس خمس مرات

ولا فارقـــه معانا .. كاميرون من غانا
لاعيبه رجاله واخدين على البطولات

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## saladino

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووك

مبرووك*

----------


## نشــــوى

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
فكرة جنان يا توتا.. هاشوف الصور اللى عندى فى اسماعلية اللى انا صورتها
لو واضحة هنزلها حالا

----------


## sameh atiya

كله قال شكرا من غير ما ينزل اى حاجه
ايه يا ناس  ما تشوفوا البنت بتطلب ايه :: 
على العموم انا صورت صورتين من سوهاج هنا
هابقى ارفعهم باذن الله :Play Ball:

----------


## tota_9

> السلام عليكم
> للاسف مش معايا دلوقتى 
> دخلت اقول مبروك لمصر ولشعب مصر الفرحه الجميله 
> فرحه الانتصار 
> خلاص ملينا هزيمه وانكسار
> مبروك للمعلم حسن شحاته


 
 العزيزة جدا ام البنات ...
الف مبروك لينا كلنا ...ويا رب دايما كده فرحانين ومنتصرين
شكرا لمرورك وردك

تحياتي...
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## tota_9

ايمن خطاب ..... شكرا على ردك الجميل ..والاغنية فرحتني جدا  :: 

saladino.... بصراحة انا اول ما شفت اسمك قلت في صور جامده ...حتى انت يا صلادينو  ::  اين الصوووووووور ؟؟؟؟
عموما شكرا على الرد الفرحان ده ..... مبروك واحمر وبتاع ...ههههههه  ::

----------


## tota_9

> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> فكرة جنان يا توتا.. هاشوف الصور اللى عندى فى اسماعلية اللى انا صورتها
> لو واضحة هنزلها حالا


 
مين ...بنت عمي هنا  :4: 
يا اهلا يا اهلا ...
يلا انا مستنية الصور يا  قمر ...اكيد حلوة ...حتى لو مش واضحة حطيها ..خلينا نشوف الفرحة
و الف مبروك لينا كلنا .......

----------


## tota_9

> كله قال شكرا من غير ما ينزل اى حاجه
> ايه يا ناس ما تشوفوا البنت بتطلب ايه
> على العموم انا صورت صورتين من سوهاج هنا
> هابقى ارفعهم باذن الله


 
سامح ...كنت عايزة اقول كده برضه بس اتكسفت  :: ...
حكيكي شكرا ....عايزين صور يا جماااااااااعة ...
وانت يا استاذ سامح بتقولهم حطوا وبتاع  .... 
..روح ارفع بتوعك اواااااام ... ::no1::  مستنياهم

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 

الوردة توتا .. صور تفرح القلب حقيقي .
الف مبروك يا وردتي .. عارفة المبارة الوحيدة الي فضيت نفسي واتفرجت عليها كانت النهائية 
خفت لا اجيب لكم النحس والله  اصلي ليا سوابق في التشجيع كل ما اشجع فريق يخسر الا الاتحاد السعودي  ::$: .. والحمد لله الف الف مبروك لكم جميعا .. ولنا جميعا ..

وطبعا ما عندي صور  ::$:  .. بس وعد مني اجي اتفرج على بقية الصور لو حطيتيها .. او جات اي اضافة جديدة .
وحأستني صور الاسماعلية وسوهاج .. والف الف مبروك مرة اخرى..^-^

بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أمــونــة

ازيك يا تووووووووتا
مبروووك يا جميل .. ومبروك على كل شعب مصر وكل الوطن العربي
تسلم ايدك عالصور الجميلة دي.. عجبتني جدا
كان نفسي ابقا في مصر عشان اشوف الفرحة والهيصة .. كلها اسبوع وآجي بس كل حاجة هتكون خلللللللللللللللصت
بس على فكرة الناس هنا في الإمارات فرحانين جدااااا لفوز المنتخب المصري .. ومقلكوووش بقة على المصرين عملوووه
الناس هنا طلعوا عالكورنيش في أبوظبي من بعد الماتش لغاية 6 الصبح.. ألعاب نارية وأعلام مصر المرفوعة وأجمل حاجة في الموضوع .. إن الأمن الإماراتي كان بيحتفل كمان مع المصرين ...
ودي شوية صور للجالية المصرية في الإمارات بس من دبي

----------


## أمــونــة

ازيك يا تووووووووتا
مبروووك يا جميل .. ومبروك على كل شعب مصر وكل الوطن العربي ::no2::  ::no2:: 
تسلم ايدك عالصور الجميلة دي.. عجبتني جدا
كان نفسي ابقا في مصر عشان اشوف الفرحة والهيصة .. كلها اسبوع وآجي بس كل حاجة هتكون خلللللللللللللللصت
بس على فكرة الناس هنا في الإمارات فرحانين جدااااا لفوز المنتخب المصري .. ومقلكوووش بقة على المصرين عملوووه
الناس هنا طلعوا عالكورنيش في أبوظبي من بعد الماتش لغاية 6 الصبح.. ألعاب نارية وأعلام مصر المرفوعة وأجمل حاجة في الموضوع .. إن الأمن الإماراتي كان بيحتفل كمان مع المصرين ...
ودي شوية صور للجالية المصرية في الإمارات بس من دبي

----------


## ريـم

ازيك يا توتا ؟!
حلوة أوي الصور..
كان نفسي أصور انا كمان، بس انت عارفة بقى  ::$: 
بس مبروك لمنتخب مصر
فرحنا جداً جداً جداً هنا
انتو ماسمعتوناش ولا ايه ؟!
ههههههههههههههههه
ألف مبروك تاني 
و هأتابع بقية الصور
مع خالص حبي..  :f:  :f:

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\ توتا...
تسلم ايدك على الصور المعبرة على الفرحة.....وتسلم ايد كل من يضع صورة  :f: 
ومبرررررررررروووووووووووووك الكأس لمصر....و الفرحة للمصريين..... ::no1::

----------


## tota_9

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> الوردة توتا .. صور تفرح القلب حقيقي .
> الف مبروك يا وردتي .. عارفة المبارة الوحيدة الي فضيت نفسي واتفرجت عليها كانت النهائية 
> خفت لا اجيب لكم النحس والله اصلي ليا سوابق في التشجيع كل ما اشجع فريق يخسر الا الاتحاد السعودي .. والحمد لله الف الف مبروك لكم جميعا .. ولنا جميعا ..
> 
> وطبعا ما عندي صور  .. بس وعد مني اجي اتفرج على بقية الصور لو حطيتيها .. او جات اي اضافة جديدة .
> وحأستني صور الاسماعلية وسوهاج .. والف الف مبروك مرة اخرى..^-^
> 
> بارك الله فيكم.


ايمي حبيبة قلبي السكر.... :Bye:  
منورة الموضوع بجد...انا مبسوطة جدا لانك شاركتنيا فرحتنا ... 
وبعدين ما تقولى على نفسك كده حبيبتي >> ترى قلبت بدوى عشان انتي تقولين على نفسك نحس   ::   ههههههه

ألف مبروك لكل العرب ..الفوز كان لينا كلنا ... :Afro: 

شكرا لردك حبيبتي...
الله يسعدك   ::

----------


## tota_9

> ازيك يا تووووووووتا
> 
> مبروووك يا جميل .. ومبروك على كل شعب مصر وكل الوطن العربي
> تسلم ايدك عالصور الجميلة دي.. عجبتني جدا
> كان نفسي ابقا في مصر عشان اشوف الفرحة والهيصة .. كلها اسبوع وآجي بس كل حاجة هتكون خلللللللللللللللصت
> بس على فكرة الناس هنا في الإمارات فرحانين جدااااا لفوز المنتخب المصري .. ومقلكوووش بقة على المصرين عملوووه
> الناس هنا طلعوا عالكورنيش في أبوظبي من بعد الماتش لغاية 6 الصبح.. ألعاب نارية وأعلام مصر المرفوعة وأجمل حاجة في الموضوع .. إن الأمن الإماراتي كان بيحتفل كمان مع المصرين ...
> ودي شوية صور للجالية المصرية في الإمارات بس من دبي


العسولة امونة ..الله عليكي ...صور جميله جدا جدا...
فرحتني اوى واللهى .حسيت انى شايفه الناس في الامارات  وحاسه بالجاليات المصريه وقد ايه هما فرحانين  :Smart: 
شكرا على مشاركتك الجميله يا قمر
وتيجي بالسلامة ان شاء الله 


تحياتي يا احلى امونة ...
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## tota_9

> ازيك يا توتا ؟!
> حلوة أوي الصور..
> كان نفسي أصور انا كمان، بس انت عارفة بقى 
> بس مبروك لمنتخب مصر
> فرحنا جداً جداً جداً هنا
> انتو ماسمعتوناش ولا ايه ؟!
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ألف مبروك تاني 
> و هأتابع بقية الصور
> مع خالص حبي..


ريم حبي ..
شفتي الشارع كان مولع ازاى ؟؟؟؟  :Roll2: 
دول فضلوا كده للفجر يا ريم ...الناس ما نامتش من الفرحة ..
كان يوم جميل جدا ..
يا رب دايما ايامنا كلها افراح 
ولعلمك انا سمعتك بقلبي يا ريم  :l2: 
يا رب الناس تحط صور حلوة ..انا منتظرة معاكي اهو  ::o: .....

تحياتي يا قمر  .....
 :f2:

----------


## tota_9

> العزيزة\ توتا...
> تسلم ايدك على الصور المعبرة على الفرحة.....وتسلم ايد كل من يضع صورة 
> ومبرررررررررروووووووووووووك الكأس لمصر....و الفرحة للمصريين.....


سوما القمر.... :Glad: 
شكرا على ردك  الجميل 
...ومبروك الفرحة والكاس يا مصر   ::no1:: 
تحياتي 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*لاعبو منتخب مصر يبنون مسجدا في كوماسي الغانية
تبرع لاعبو المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم بجزء من مكافآتهم التي حصلوا عليها في المراحل التي سبقت وصولهم للمباراة النهائية أمام الكاميرون لبناء مسجد في مدينة كوماسي الغانية، التي تقيم فيها أغلبية مسلمة.

وقال شادي محمد مدافع المنتخب وقائد نادي الأهلي المصري في اتصال هاتفي على الهواء بقناة "مودرن سبورت" الرياضية مع مدحت شلبي المتحدث الإعلامي باسم اتحاد كرة القدم "إن جميع اللاعبين تبرعوا بمبلغ كبير من المال للمساهمة في بناء مسجد في كوماسي". 

وقال "إن النقيب حسين المرافق للبعثة المصرية هو صاحب هذه الفكرة التي نقلها إلي محمد أبوتريكة؛ حيث أخبره بحاجة المسلمين لهذا المسجد، فقام أبو تريكة بالاتفاق مع زملائه على جمع المال اللازم".
*جدير بالذكر أن بعثة المنتخب المصري قامت خلال إقامتها في كوماسي بذبح ثلاثة عجول، اضطرت بعد العجل الأول إلى جعل الذبح سريا وبعيدا عن الملاعب بعد أن اعتبرته الصحافة الغانية سحرا للتأثير في المنافسين.

*صور أحتفالات الشارع المصري بعودة فريقه لمصر*

----------


## saladino



----------


## saladino



----------


## sameh atiya

هو ده الشغل يا جماعه
زيزو شغل تسعه على عشره :: 
صلادينو عشره على عشره :: 
أمونه 8 من عشره حلوين قوى :gp:

----------


## tota_9

زيزو ... 100  100 يا اسطى زيزو ... :Glad:  صور جامده ...

صلادينو .
.ايوة كده ..هو ده الشغل ولا بلاش ...
حلوين جدا جدا .. انا اخدتهم خلفيه للموبايل...  :: 

تسلم ايديكم انتوا الاتنين بجد ...
شكرا .... :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## tota_9

> هو ده الشغل يا جماعه
> زيزو شغل تسعه على عشره
> صلادينو عشره على عشره
> 
> أمونه 8 من عشره حلوين قوى


ايه يا سامح ؟؟؟
 داخل تشيك عليهم انت  :;):  مش كده؟؟ ههههههه
ماشي يا افندم ..
فين صور سوهاااااااج   :Ranting2: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كويس ان الناس حطت صور حلوة كده .... :2:  وعجبتكم ..

----------


## محمود زايد

صور جميله جدا 

الف شكر على الموضوع ياتوتا

والف شكر لكل من شارك فى الموضوع بالصور الجميله للمنتخب ولفرحه الناس 

ومبروك لمصر على الكاس الغاليه ويارب دايما منصورين

----------

